# 2007 Fig Rig Rods Points Challenge



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

*2007 Fig Rig Rods Points Challenge*​Each NEOCATS tournament the teams competing receive points based on their performance. First Place-50; Second Place-40; Third Place-30; Fourth Place- 20; Fifth Place- 10; Limit Catch- 10; Big Cat- 10; Attendance-10; Six Tournament Bonus- 100. 

The current points standing can be seen on our results page. 

The following prizes will be awarded after our Classic: 

*First Place: *
1- Fig Rig Tooth Tamer 76 Med/Hvy Casting Rod 
2- Fig Rig Carbon Classic 76 Med/Hvy Casting Rod 
3- Buck Ultimate Filet Knife and Sheath # WTX01-01 
4- Gerber Multi-Pliers 600 Fisherman # 07572 
5- Vicious Ultimate 30# test Fishing Line 660 Yard Spool 

*Second Place:* 
1- BillyStix Custom 69 Med/Hvy Spiral Rod 
2- Frabill Large Power Catch Landing Net 
3- Driftmaster SS250 Pro-Series Rod Holder w/ Star Base 
4- Vicious Ultimate 30# test Fishing Line 660 Yard Spool 

*Third Place: *
1- Frabill Medium Power Catch Landing Net 
2- Vicious Ultimate 30# test Fishing Line 660 Yard Spool 
3- Two 4 oz. cans of Reel Magic 
4- Frabill Stink-N-Slime Soap 8 oz. Bottle 

*Fourth Place: *
1- One can of Reel Magic 
2- One Net Light 
3- 2 containers of Hoss Hawg Bait 
4- 2 packs of Loopers-The Ultimate Stink Bait Rig 

*Fifth Place: *
1- 1 container of Hoss Hawg Bait 
2- 1 pack of Loopers Ultimate Stink Bait Rig 
3- 1 MiniBeam green LED Flashlight 
4- 1 Quickset-Automatic Hook Setter 

*Big Cat of the Year: *One Classic Destiny 9'10" Custom Spiral Catfish Special Custom Rod


----------

